# Nexus 7 32GB?



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Now that I'm a proud owner of a Nexus 7, will enjoy the ROMs in a moment, but I wanted to ask some people here.

I'm seeing more posts lately crop up on a possible Nexus 7 32GB version on Droid Life and Android Police, so there has to be some credibility that it could be looming on the horizon. So, this begs the question. Do any of y'all plan to trade in your 8 or 16 GB version for this 32 GB version? I just got the 16 GB myself, but I might up to 32 GB if the price point is right.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I can find a reason to sell my 16gb to purchase the 32gb. While I can make do with 16gb, I prefer to have the most storage as possible. Reason being, I somehow nearly filled my N7 up without music and Asus/Google has yet to fix the issue with the system seriously lagging once you have under 3gb left.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know if it'd be worth the hassle of trading in my 16gb since I walk around with the OTG cable and my 32gb flash drive on my keyring. I've already set this Nexus up perfectly, wouldn't wanna start over for unneeded space.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/09/16gb-nexus-7-reaching-end-of-life-status-to-be-replaced-by-32gb-variant/

Well, the 16 GB hasn't been out for more than half a year and its already potentially reaching EOL? Kinda odd if you ask me.. But who knows, I might just upgrade it anyway since that's what my nandroids are for. Easy to restore it, just have to re-root and unlock bootloader again.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I would upgrade in a heartbeat. Having 32GB on my GNex is perfect.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> http://www.droid-lif...y-32gb-variant/
> 
> Well, the 16 GB hasn't been out for more than half a year and its already potentially reaching EOL? Kinda odd if you ask me.. But who knows, I might just upgrade it anyway since that's what my nandroids are for. Easy to restore it, just have to re-root and unlock bootloader again.


I think it's just refferring to EOL as far as selling it further probably. They will continue to update it I'm sure.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps, its an easy swap anyway I would think. But we'll have to see since I haven't seen it hit stores yet.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

So those of us with the 16GB model will be special as it seems to be the one being phased out.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> So those of us with the 16GB model will be special as it seems to be the one being phased out.


I don't know there was only one site stating this so they might be discontinuing it but that doesn't mean Google is. Like someone else said we will still see prompt updates as all Nexus7 despite their size get the same update plus it's still a Google device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Mustang probably said it best. Hardware is still the same regardless of model, so its just a storage that's being changed. Kinda sucks hearing about this barely a week since I got the 16 GB version. Well, having 32 GB would help with storing some ROMs and a few nandroids to boot. Can never have too many ROMs to try, same deal with kernels.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't even care about nandroids and roms because I'm still stock with root. I was able to fill the 16gb with just apps and games, no music or movies. I'd like to be able to store SOME music on there on top of the games and apps I use on a frequent basis without the tablet lagging to the point where I want to throw it.


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/09/16gb-nexus-7-reaching-end-of-life-status-to-be-replaced-by-32gb-variant/
> 
> Well, the 16 GB hasn't been out for more than half a year and its already potentially reaching EOL? Kinda odd if you ask me.. But who knows, I might just upgrade it anyway since that's what my nandroids are for. Easy to restore it, just have to re-root and unlock bootloader again.


No way is it end of life (EOL) just because they come out with a model with more storage.

This will give me years of service, but yes I will buy another N7 when 32GB model hits the streets. Will use my nandroid backup to build the new one to match then will keep them in sync.

Rootbrain


----------



## theandroidrooter88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe. The leaked price for it is $250. That is the current price for the 16GB model. So what Google might do is either stop production of the 16GB model and just keep the 8GB and 32GB models. Another thing Google might do is lower the price on the 8GB and the 16GB model to $150 and $200, respectively and make the 32GB model $249. Google might also stop selling the 8GB model and just offer the 32GB model for $250 and the 16GB for $199.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

8GB will probably be the $99 tablet that's been rumored.


----------



## theandroidrooter88 (Oct 15, 2012)

nhat said:


> 8GB will probably be the $99 tablet that's been rumored.


I don't know. As it is right now, Google is losing money off of the 8GB model. They cant afford to lower the price by another $100.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I wish they would just put a SD card slot in them and be done with it. I remember when I got my 3rd gen ipod touch I went with the 32 gig and felt it was big enough.Remember apple did away with the 16 gig in favor of the 8,32 and 64. Seems like company wants you on this cloud crap.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

But cloud uses up data, so with carriers eliminating unlimited data, 'clouding' things is a moot point.

So far out of what I use my N7, I might actually just keep the 16 GB variant because I'm not even half way full and I'm not into watching movies or anything on it. Maybe a few games, but they're not high-end stuff... I'm more into tinkering and flashing ROMs and kernels, and 16 GB seems to be more than enough space for that purpose. And a few nandroids too.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

unless the newer models come with a mobile data radio, or you're constantly tethering, using the cloud on your N7 doesn't use mobile data - I'm on wifi with my 8gb all the time, and the cloud works like a charm for me.

anyway Google's got a special event scheduled here in NYC at the end of the month - guessing we'll hear more about both the N7's future and the future of the Nexus line of phones.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm hoping they ditch the 8GB flat out and leave just the 16GB and 32GB. Initially I said I'd stick with 16GB but being military which equates to travel a good amount I might switch to the 32GB model strictly for storage of files when being gone for a while. Yes I have everything for USB-OTG but having 32GB of storage + a 32GB USB thumb drive would be nice. Decisions decisions.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I think that's a lot more likely than selling the 8GB for $99


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm hoping they ditch the 8GB flat out and leave just the 16GB and 32GB. Initially I said I'd stick with 16GB but being military which equates to travel a good amount I might switch to the 32GB model strictly for storage of files when being gone for a while. Yes I have everything for USB-OTG but having 32GB of storage + a 32GB USB thumb drive would be nice. Decisions decisions.


Yeah that would be good if you deploy a lot. Been on a few and long and boring most of the time while I was a crew chief. Nothing to do when the bombers are in the air lol. Wish I had stuff like this when I was in. All we had was playing spades but I got really good at that. Tablet would of made it better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

my company put in a bid to run tech for the Google show, everyone wish me luck!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Only if you get me the new tablet they are rumored to come out with lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrifleman (Nov 20, 2011)

we already have them in stock at work, and our POS system has a street date of the 29th i believe. either 26 or 29, i can't remember. the system has a decoy price of $999 on them right now, so no info on pricing. so yeah, within 10 days they'll be announced.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/19/this-guy-appears-to-have-walked-out-of-staples-with-a-32gb-nexus-7-in-hand/


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

secondary confirmation: http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/19/3528014/nexus-7-32gb-available-staples

street date pf the 29th is interesting, that's the day of the Google NYC show - looks like they learned at least one lesson from the launch event, here's hoping they took a few more to heart


----------



## mrrifleman (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if someone at my work accidentally gives out a 32gb instead of a 16. They're sitting right next to each other in our electronics lockup area, and there's no real marking on the box to help differentiate the two. You have to read the very small label carefully. It took me about 5 minutes to figure out what the heck we had 25 tablets under a different SKU with no obvious differences.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Unless Google directly offers me some sort of upgrade I'm gonna stick with what I've got with my 16GB. I like it and it fits within my needs. I have enough access to WiFi that the storage space isn't that big a deal.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the 16gb and I'm happy with it. I'll just have to move my nandroids to my pc as I tend to make them a lot.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have never considered purchasing the 16 but the 32 is tempting.. would also consider getting A Nexus 10 should they ever make one.. it may be time to pay my local Staples a visit >.>


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

imagine if they included the necessary hardware for mhl


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Unless Google directly offers me some sort of upgrade I'm gonna stick with what I've got with my 16GB. I like it and it fits within my needs. I have enough access to WiFi that the storage space isn't that big a deal.


I'm betting you will be sticking with the 16GB one then. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> I'm betting you will be sticking with the 16GB one then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Y u gotta crush our hopes?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> I thought the same thing and then I found myself with less than 3GB free with just apps installed. With games and apps getting bigger and bigger, on-board storage is still a must-have, unless you're ok with installing and uninstalling games/apps just to get by.
> 
> Y u gotta crush our hopes?


Lol I like be realistic really. I've decided I'll sell my N7 and just pony up the extra cash needed to get the 32GB version. The Nexus 10 rumors sound sexy but I really don't want a 10 inch tablet honestly. The 32GB N7 though is a winner IMO.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

SO my 8GB N7 just became worthless! SON OF A.....


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

so did my 16gb...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I think what they're doing is phasing the 8GB out in favor of the 16GB, and replace price points accordingly for the 16 and 32GB models. I don't know what they're doing with the 3G model or how much that may be and how much space.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just sold my 16GB version lol. Time to buy myself the 32GB version. After thinking about it I figured it would be crazy not to get double the space.


----------



## wtherrell (Sep 17, 2012)

My 32 is on the way from PlayStore.
Thank you, Santa!


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

I kept my receipt for my 16gb, walked in to Office Depot and they exchanged me out to the 32gb on the spot!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I sold my 16GB like I said and just called my local Staples and had them hold a 32GB for me till the end of the day. After work I get to ship off my 16 and buy my 32!! I was going to maybe get a N10 but I don't want 16GB and I'm NOT paying $500 for a 32GB android tablet. Maybe next year!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been trying to hunt down my receipt for my tablet from Office Depot.. I know I kept it, I just can't find it. Disappeared in my room somewhere. Think I'll keep the 16GB though, but maybe they'll at least refund the $50 difference...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I've been trying to hunt down my receipt for my tablet from Office Depot.. I know I kept it, I just can't find it. Disappeared in my room somewhere. Think I'll keep the 16GB though, but maybe they'll at least refund the $50 difference...


Why not just bring it for an exchange? I'd think they could do that without the receipt and just charge the difference or something.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

16 is fine for me.

-Brought to you by Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Why not just bring it for an exchange? I'd think they could do that without the receipt and just charge the difference or something.


I thought about it, but I simply don't know right now. I will see about doing that tomorrow because my work hours are really not favorable for an entire week usually. So, I'm only able to drop by Office Depot once, maybe twice a week if I'm lucky.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> 16 is fine for me.
> 
> -Brought to you by Marino's Nexus 7-


That's what I said and then they announced the 32GB version lol.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's what I said and then they announced the 32GB version lol.


I just bought mine, still fine. Lol

-Brought to you by Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I've been trying to hunt down my receipt for my tablet from Office Depot.. I know I kept it, I just can't find it. Disappeared in my room somewhere. Think I'll keep the 16GB though, but maybe they'll at least refund the $50 difference...


Dreams hardly ever come true, lol

Rootbrain


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's what I said and then they announced the 32GB version lol.


+1 this.

Rootbrain


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just purchased the 16gb for my wife and she loves it. I have the Asus TF300 and I really like her tablet. I am thinking of selling my 16gb Asus for the 32gb NExus 7.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Bxrider117 said:


> I just purchased the 16gb for my wife and she loves it. I have the Asus TF300 and I really like her tablet. I am thinking of selling my 16gb Asus for the 32gb NExus 7.


I sold my 32GB TF300 for the Nexus 7 and haven't missed it.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I went to Office Depot a few days ago and found out it has to be within two weeks, and I know I've had this tablet for more than a couple weeks. I'm not bothered really. 16 GB is plenty for me as it is, since I hardly do much anyway.


----------



## christianpeso (Dec 31, 2011)

Bought my 16GB version from a spot called Micro Center down here in Atlanta back in August. Bought it with the 1 year accidental protection. Went back up there today and told them my tablet was having the screen lift issue. Gave me a credit for $250 so I ended up getting the 32GB version.Cant beat it. Hacking it up now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

christianpeso said:


> Bought my 16GB version from a spot called Micro Center down here in Atlanta back in August. Bought it with the 1 year accidental protection. Went back up there today and told them my tablet was having the screen lift issue. Gave me a credit for $250 so I ended up getting the 32GB version.Cant beat it. Hacking it up now.


Damn that's pretty sweet customer service!


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty sweet deal on ebay right now for the 32GB >> Here it is


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

barski said:


> Pretty sweet deal on ebay right now for the 32GB >> Here it is


That's what I paid for mine from Office Max

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

